# Excellent (but overpriced) motor connector



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Just wanted to let everyone know about this. Astroflight makes a really nice connector that you can put between your ESC and brushless motor to swap motors fast. I put one on my Supersport so that I can switch between the 5800 and 4300 quickly without having to solder three leads in holes. 

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXHEB5&P=7


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

the price is high but heck if it works!!!!!!!!


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Maxx Products sells some nice ones too (used by airplane guys), part #2856. They're like shorter versions of the "banana plug" type battery connector many people use and come 6 to a package (enough for 2 motors/ESCs) for around $7.00


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

WOW! That beats having to glue 2 Deans connectors together ! LOL I'll have to look at our LHS for those.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Or you can use PowerPoles (Semos). But they are kind of big and bulky.


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

I tryed that with speaker terminal male/females. It looses connection over bumps I wonder if this is reliable.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

n3rd420 said:


> I tryed that with speaker terminal male/females. It looses connection over bumps I wonder if this is reliable.


I have the two pole Astroflight connectors (for something else) and they fit pretty tight.

I use Powerpoles on all my motors and batteries. I have never had the loose connection over bumps. So far I have only run my brushless with the Powerpoles in one race, but it was fine.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

I've been using the Maxx ones for a few weeks now with no problems. They fit together pretty tight.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

kevinm said:


> I've been using the Maxx ones for a few weeks now with no problems. They fit together pretty tight.


Any chance you could post a pic of those things? There was no pic on the web site and I would like to have some idea of what they look like before spending money on them.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

I haven't got a digital camera, but I found a couple pictures of them on Tower:

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXLKA0&P=7

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXKYD1&P=7

The 1st picture shows a motor with the connectors attached. The ones from Maxx come 6 to a package.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

The Maxx ones look just like one ones in this pics from Tower?


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Exactly the same. They're about 1/4" diameter (with heat shrink) and 3/4" long.


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey, you don't have to solder the wire through the hole. Just solder it on the flat side. I switched a Neo One 3 star, SS 5800, and a Velociti 6.5 out one day several times checking temps and performance and they were easy to solder on and off (if you have a strong hot iron). Looks real neat also.


----------

